# RivaTuner 2.24 - Deutsche Sprachdatei zum Download



## jetztaber (27. Februar 2009)

*Deutsche Sprachdatei für RivaTuner 2.24*

Wer RivaTuner 2.24 bereits installiert hat, kann sich mit ExtremeGermanLocalization224.zip die erforderliche deutsche Sprachdatei runterladen, in ein beliebiges Verzeichnis entpacken und mit einem Doppelklick die Installation starten. Die Dateien werden danach automatisch in die richtigen Verzeichnisse entpackt. RivaTuner muss neu gestartet werden, anschließend kann die deutsche Sprache ausgewählt werden.

RivaTuner224.zip enthält die komplette Rivatuner-Installation und die deutsche Lokalisation. Die Zip-Datei wird in ein beliebiges Verzeichnis entpackt und anschließend das Setup aus dem Setup-Verzeichnis gestartet. Hierbei kann gleichzeitig die deutsche Lokalisation mit installiert werden. Passend zum Thema: Der PCGH-Rivatuner-Guide (Übersicht).

Besitzer eines Core2 Prozessors können sich bei dieser Gelegenheit auch gleich noch das Temperatur-Plugin C2DTemp2.zip für RivaTuner downloaden. In ein beliebiges Verzeichnis entpacken und mit Doppelklick installieren. 
Aktiviert wird es dann über das Setup der Hardwareüberwachung. Im erscheinenden Fenster 'Plugins' anklicken und ein Häkchen vor C2DTemp.dll setzen. Mit OK bestätigen und dann noch die Häkchen im bereits offenen Fenster der Hardwareüberwachungseinstellungen vor die gewünschten Feinheiten machen.
Anschließend werden die Daten laufend in der Hardwareüberwachung ausgegeben und können auch in Profilen zur Auslösung von Aktionen verwendet werden.

Gleiches gilt für den K8: CpuCoreDiode.zip

Und noch einige Plugins für:
SpeedFan: SpeedFan.zip, Sf2Rt.zip, SFSharedMem.zip
G92 Temperaturüberwachung: G92.zip

Ganz neu ist das RTCore-Plugin (RealTemp). Es ist für alle Intel Core Prozessoren geeignet, also auch für den i7. Es stammt aus der 'Feder' des RealTemp Entwicklers. Und wer RealTemp noch nicht kennt, sollte das unbedingt ändern. Und hier der Link zum Mitlesen.

Hier mal ein Screenshot der überwachten Funktionen:



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klutten (27. Februar 2009)

So oft wie der RivaTuner momentan aktualisiert wird, kann dir mit den Übersetzungen ja nicht langweilig werden. ^^


----------



## jetztaber (27. Februar 2009)

Nicht mal halb so schlimm wie es aussieht. Zu den dokumentierten Sachen gehört ein Befehl, der die unterschiedlichen Versionen alt <-> neu vergleichen kann. Dann spuckt er die Änderungen aus und mit z.B. Compare It! hast Du die im Handumdrehen eingefügt und übersetzt. Die Aktion hier hat jetzt ca. 30 Minuten gedauert, wovon Du getrost 10 Minuten für Packen, mehrmalige Kontrolle und das Hochladen abziehen kannst.

Heftig war lediglich die Erstübersetzung: Hat ca. 60 Stunden gefressen, obwohl gute 50% damals von Agent Ruby bereits übersetzt waren. Er hat dann leider allerdings nicht mehr aktualisiert.

Nö, das Ding geht seinen Gang und Spass machts auch.


----------



## Speedi (28. Februar 2009)

Find ich gut, jetztaber, dass du das machst! 
Es ist zwar nicht so, als ob ich dem Englischen nicht mächtig genüg wäre, um die Befehle zu verstehen, aber auf Deutsch ist das doch noch einen Tick angenehmer! 


Gruß,
Kepi007


----------



## olsystems (2. März 2009)

Da bleibt mir mal wieder nur noch zu sagen:

DANKESCHÖN....


----------



## eVoX (10. März 2009)

Ich bekomm beim entpacken Winrar Fehler bzw. ich kann andere Rivatuner nicht installieren, da steht immer: Rivatuner Statistics Server is currently activ, install process will be aborted!

Was soll ich machen?


----------



## jetztaber (10. März 2009)

Natürlich den statistics server beenden, bevor Du die Installation startest.


----------



## eVoX (10. März 2009)

Was ist das und wie mach ich das?


----------



## Speedi (19. August 2009)

Es gibt ja jetzt die Version 2.24b, die die neuen Treiber unterstützt.
Funktioniert da dieses Sprachpaket auch ohne Probleme?


Gruß,
Kepi007


----------



## jetztaber (19. August 2009)

Ja, sie wird zwar bei der Installation mit einem Hinweis auf die falsche Versionsnummer zicken, aber danach wird sie laufen.

Sollten die deutsche Übersetzung tatsächlich Lücken aufgrund von Veränderungen aufweisen, würde an diesen Stellen der entsprechende Text in Englisch ausgegeben. Das hat auf die Funktion allerdings überhaupt keinen Einfluß.

Ich prügel mich gerade mit Windows 7 rum und hatte bisher noch keine Gelegenheit die Übersetzung zu überarbeiten. Ich vermute mal, dass es mit einer Anpassung der Versionsnummer getan sein wird.

Wenn es so ist, stell ich die Übersetzung für die aktuelle RT-Version ziemlich flott hier rein.

BTW, der Junge hat einfach zu viel zu tun. Neben dem EVGA Precision Tool schraubt er jetzt für einen weiteren Hersteller eine Variante des RT zusammen, die aber nur mit dessen Karten funktionieren wird (und nicht wie das EVGA Tool mit allen Nvidia-Karten). Und das macht er alles in seiner Freizeit...

edit:

Erst mal einfach mit einem Ja beantworten, diese Frage:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hadruhne (17. April 2010)

Danke, hat funktioniert.
Nun werd ich mal herausfinden müssen, wie man der Hardwaremon zum laufen bringt.


----------

